# 3-phase



## Scruffy (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello this is scruffy
Brought a gorton 9-j mill home.i got a15hp controll panel from phase raft wired it up. The spindle in the mill is turning clock wise with the reversing switch in forward  alls fine but the x feed on the table is moving backwards for the limit stops to work.  Theprevious owner had replaced the spindle reversing switch.  Do I need to change my main feed wires then change wires in reversing switch??? When I switch main feed wires should I change them at main panel or feed going to idler motor or at mill disconnect switch???
Sorry so long. Thanks. Scruffy


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 12, 2013)

If I am reading your post correctly (its a little hard to read), then all you have to do it swap any two of the feed wires to correct the motor rotation.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 12, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> Hello this is scruffy
> Brought a gorton 9-j mill home.i got a15hp control panel from phase raft wired it up.
> 
> The *spindle in the mill is turning clockwise with the reversing switch in forward*  all is fine
> ...



I broke up your post a little to make it easier for me to break it down.

Clockwise?  Turning correct for a right hand cutter?  

My guess the spindle is turning backwards from the switch.  If this is correct, I'd switch two of the three wires off of your RPC.  At the converter or the directional switch, it doesn't matter.

My thoughts are that your table will move in the correct direction too.  I might be wrong, but you shouldn't hurt anything by trying the wire switch.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 12, 2013)

Dan in minn
Yes the spindle is turning cw right hand cuter works fine reversing switch in forward

If I change wires to reverse motor table will move correctly

The reversing switch will have to be in reverse to make spindle turn cw

Should I also change wires so it says forward??

Thanks scruffy


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 12, 2013)

Problem solved!!!!
Reversed motor that made table feed right

Switched wires in spindle reversing switch so forward reverse is right

Thanks a bunch for all the help


----------

